# Neue Pilker / Dorschpilker in Yetis Angelshop eingetroffen



## Yetis_Angel (23. Dezember 2007)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

zur Info:

Es sind wieder neue Pilker in sehr guter Qualität in Yetis Angelshop ganz frisch eingetroffen:








*Noris Ostsee Pilker 40gr. Schwarz-Glitter*
VMC- Drilling 9649 NI Gr. 1 und ROSCO Sprengring (USA)- 10mm. Gewicht 40 gr. 









*Noris Ostsee Pilker 40gr. Grün-Rot*
Klassischer Ostsee-Pilker in top Design und Ausstattung: VMC- Drillinge 9649 NI Gr. 1 und ROSCO Sprengring (USA)- 10mm.












*Pilker Dorsch 1 - 60gr*
Ausgestattet mit Sprengringen der Firma ROSCO (Made in the USA) - 10mm Außendurchmesser - Tragkraft 80 lbs (ca. 36,3 kg) und VMC - Drillingen 9649 NI Gr. 










*Pilker Dorsch 3 - 60gr*
Herausragend verarbeiteter Ostsee-Pilker, auch für das sensible Fischen mit der Spinnrute in Norwegen geeignet. Farbe: Schwarz-kupfer-weiß (Daniel spezial). 










*Pilker Dorsch 5 - 80gr*
Ausgestattet mit Sprengringen der Firma ROSCO (Made in the USA) - 10mm Außendurchmesser - Tragkraft 80 lbs (ca. 36,3 kg) und VMC - Drillingen 9649 NI Gr. 2/0. 










*Pilker Dorsch 4 - 80gr*
Herausragend verarbeiteter Ostsee-Pilker. Farbe: Schwarz-rot gold (Weltmeister 2010).










*Dorschpilker 100gr. Daniel*
Herausragend verarbeiteter Dorschpilker, auch für das sensible Fischen mit der Spinnrute in Norwegen geeignet. Für weitere Info bitte Foto anklicken.










*Dorschpilker 100gr. Blau-Türkis*
Dorschpilker, ausgestattet mit Sprengringen der Firma ROSCO (Made in the USA) - 10mm Außendurchmesser - Tragkraft 80 lbs (ca. 36,3 kg) und VMC - Drillingen 9649 NI Gr. 2/0. 







 
*Sand Maxx Pilker Fluo 175g*
Edle Verarbeitung und Ausstattung zum Hammerpreis: Drilling VMC 9649 PS (Perma Steel), 600 Std. Rostschutz Gr. 2/0. 







 
*Catch Maxx Pilker Fluo 200 gr.*
Neuer *Leuchtpilker* mit rotem Kopf. Ausgestattet mit VMC-Drilling Perma Steel 9649 Gr. 3/0. Für weitere Info bitte Foto anklicken.








 
*Norge Maxx Fluo Pilker 315g*
Edel verarbeiteter Großpilker 315 g ausgestattet mit super Sprengring von ROSCO (USA) 13mm- Tragkraft 120 lbs (ca.54,4 kg). 

Diese und weitere fängige Pilker und Pilksystem findet man 
unter:http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/PilkerPilksysteme:::7.html



Ein weiterer Ausbau der Pilkerkategorie ist geplant, öfters hereinschauen lohnt sich.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Wünsche allen ein FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST 

Erwin
www.yetis-angelshop.de


----------

